# Force 4G



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just wondering if there is any way to force the maxx to use 4g? I used to be able to do with my thunderbolt so just wondering!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

Really no one?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry haven't been on gb for a long time. Look threw setting its there I seem it. Try only mobile data


----------

